# Poppy seeds at walmart



## chrondizle91 (Mar 13, 2008)

are these the plants that you can get opium from?


----------



## Taipan (Mar 14, 2008)

most poppy seeds like the ones you get on your bagels are from the opium poppy its confrimed that if you eat poppy seeds before a drug test you can show up positive for Opiates, one of my dads friends at work almost lost his job because of it.


----------



## aintgottabhwd (Mar 14, 2008)

is it the same thing though?


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 14, 2008)

if the variety is papaver somniferum it is an Opium variety. Anything else. like papaver orientalis or papaver californium, are worthless. Check the name in italics, usually under the name. Or try McCormick poppy seeds on the spice rack. It's Tasmanian papaver somniferum- i grew some last year. If you have a local florist, check for dried pods for floral arrangements. These are all Opium poppies, usually Dutch, and contain viable seeds. E-bay is full of sellers, I've tried a few with mixed results.


----------



## aattocchi (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah, my buddy grew tons of McCorrmick brand poppy seeds with good results last year.


----------



## pinklemonmoosek2 (Mar 15, 2008)

ok i know all the details on the plant and opium up to cutting the pods , like what do you do to it after that to have smokeable opium..?


----------



## Conoclast (Mar 16, 2008)

Smoke it in a pipe?


----------



## SWAT Slash (Mar 17, 2008)

pinklemonmoosek2 said:


> ok i know all the details on the plant and opium up to cutting the pods , like what do you do to it after that to have SMOKABLE opium..?


I think the key word here is smokable, but i could be wrong....  lol


----------



## Conoclast (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes but if I remember correctly there is no process to do when you cut the pods and collect the opium.. you just have to dry it then smoke it. If I remember correctly..


----------



## Capita (Mar 19, 2008)

before it opens and put out the seed's i believe you cut the pods the pods. Take something like a razor and make slice on the pod and it excrete a milky white substance collect all the white stuff you can and let it dry out


----------



## gangjababy (Mar 19, 2008)

the white stuff will oxidate in a few days time and become black I'm not sure if this is opium but its smokeable.


----------



## stoner408 (Mar 19, 2008)

Smoke Weed


----------



## ShadowHawk (Mar 21, 2008)

How long does it take for the McCormick poppy seeds to propagate or sprout in soil?


----------



## aattocchi (Mar 22, 2008)

ShadowHawk said:


> How long does it take for the McCormick poppy seeds to propagate or sprout in soil?


1-10 days if the temps are below 80. My friend has great success germinating the seeds in 77F temps! Never even tried to put them in the fridge or what have you!


----------



## Barrelhse (Mar 22, 2008)

Some pointers for poppies:
In many ways growing poppies is the opposite of growing MJ.
A) Veg in the flower rm, bloom in the veg rm. Poppies like to veg in short days (12 hrs), and bloom in long- 18 hrs.
B) the nutes are opposite-low N for veg, high N for flower.
C) Opium IS water-soluble.

Poppies flower at 90 days from germ.The pods are ripe about 10 days after they lose their petals- pods are now blue/green with the "crowns" pointing up.At this point they are ready for harvest. With an X-acto or similar tool make VERY shallow incisions. The latex flows immediately, but not in lg. quantities. The latex is pure opium and can be smoked "raw" when dry. The chinese tend to cook it down in H2O, but you probably won't have the quantity to do this. Last year I wiped the late from the pods with a gauze pad. I kept the full pads, dried, and eventually soaked them all to dissolve the O uot, then evaporate the water and scrape up the O. 
Like herb, O loses a lot of volume when dried. It's much better to save up for aweek or two to get a decent amount. Trying to smoke the product of 1 or 2 pods probably won't do it, but if you wait until you have more you won't be wasting it trying to get off on a small hit. (my personal experience)


----------



## aattocchi (Mar 22, 2008)

my friend has been using nitrogen to veg with great results. I don't think you want to reverse the feedings also


----------



## budmaster512 (Oct 23, 2008)

so i have the poppy seeds 

how do i grow them


----------



## hippietoker18 (Sep 30, 2009)

can i buy these seeds at walmart?? ive been looking into it and im a natrual guy now and i'd really like it for the pain, you know like a spare bag of opium instead of taking vic's or morphine or percs. I'm safe with thing's, to addictive personality in me, but it seems like quite a useful substance. oh yea and i cant order these online where can i buy them in a store


----------

